# The other lake we share



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Just wanted to let you guys know that the bite is pretty good at Pymatuning too. Here's pics from 4 trips in the last 2 weeks.
First day









Second day









Third day









And today









Fished the southend, in the park. 29ft water, 25ft down with minnows every trip. Would be nice to get at least one walleye before the season ends.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i can't believe it.i'm stuck inside all winter and you're filling the freezer and have the audacity to cry just cause you didn't catch a walleye?




now that i'm done crying,nice job chaunc.good to see you enjoying the ice season


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Chaunc is hav'in a fish fry!!! --------sonar.........


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ya Buddy! Nice lookin mess of crapps man!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

sonar said:


> Chaunc is hav'in a fish fry!!! --------sonar.........


My youngest daughter called last night and said she's coming over to get a FEW bags of fillets.  Those fish wont be in the freezer more than 2 weeks tops. Between my girls and my brothers, i dont stand much of a chance of STOCKING my freezer but thats okay. They depend on me for fish. I also eat a lot of fish too.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice Catches. I didnt come close to filling my bucket as such this season. Congrats.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Chaunc,
How's the ice at Pymie? I was thinking about going out of the Manning launch or Tuttle beach next weekend.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice Chaunc! Looks like you should at least be able to get one more weekend in to pull your 'eye.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

steelmagoo said:


> Chaunc,
> How's the ice at Pymie? I was thinking about going out of the Manning launch or Tuttle beach next weekend.


I checked with the guys at iceshanty.com and they say the ice is good all over the lake. Should be good next weekend. I was on 12" monday with a little slush at 4:00. May go back thursday but not sure yet.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

tomb said:


> Nice Chaunc! Looks like you should at least be able to get one more weekend in to pull your 'eye.


Thanks Tom. I might have to come over to skeeter to get it tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info Chaunc, might just change my thinking for the end of the week.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Might try the morning bite fri if your up for it at Skeeter Chaunc. Eyes that is!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the info Chaunc, might just change my thinking for the end of the week.


Thought this might help make up your mind. 









Got these today from the same holes i've fished the last three trips out. Kick em open and start fishing.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Couple pics from this week so far.


















Ice is still holding good there and so is the fishing. Hope the rain misses that area tomorrow.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I went back today to finish off my season. The ice is still good there. Only 1/2" diffrence from yesterday. Still at 9" and not very slushy at 12 when i left the ice. If i would have caught even half of what i missed today, i would have had 40 fish easily. Caught 16, with 11 keepers. Very nice fish up there. I think i'm done but not totally sure. Today's catch.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Chaunc better get someone to set your date on your camera....Nice mess of fish whenever you caught them....JIM.....CL....


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> Chaunc better get someone to set your date on your camera....Nice mess of fish whenever you caught them....JIM.....CL....


It's set. Thats the 10th of march, 2010.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

OK Chaunc I see how you have you date set up now...With the date being first and the month second it threw me for a loop..I know better now thanks......JIM.....CL.....


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Reaping the rewards of my time on the ice.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Mmmmmmmmmm!


----------

